# Whitby Parking latest update



## mickyricky (Nov 7, 2018)

I know this grates on us all but this is latest news..

Whitby introduces new rules for campervans and motorhomes after complaints - Teesside Live


----------



## martinmartin (Nov 7, 2018)

Met a guy at sealife in Scarborough Sunday who'd been ticketed Saturday behind co-op in a t5 ,he was going to contest it as it isn't a registered camper van.mmm I wonder,oh it had heavily tinted windows, good luck to him.


----------



## alcam (Nov 8, 2018)

mickyricky said:


> I know this grates on us all but this is latest news..
> 
> Whitby introduces new rules for campervans and motorhomes after complaints - Teesside Live



That article is dated July 2018 ?
Liked the guidance from the councillor to motorhomers legally parked in marina users bays . Keep your curtains open . Not sure what law/bylaw will cover that ?
Other places in Yorkshire are .among us welcome .
I normally visited Whitby off season when I was often the only van there . Whitby is a busy place but if they ban a massive number of vans during goth weekend there will be a discernible drop in business . Serves them right


----------



## sasquatch (Nov 8, 2018)

My Aunt lived in Whitby now she has died I have even less of a need to visit-I will spend my money elsewhere!


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 8, 2018)

S.O.D.D.E.M..... I say !
Society of Disgruntled Dissatisfied Elderly Motorhomers.


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 8, 2018)

alcam said:


> That article is dated July 2018 ?
> Liked the guidance from the councillor to motorhomers legally parked in marina users bays . Keep your curtains open . Not sure what law/bylaw will cover that ?
> Other places in Yorkshire are .among us welcome .
> I normally visited Whitby off season when I was often the only van there . Whitby is a busy place but if they ban a massive number of vans during goth weekend there will be a discernible drop in business . Serves them right



In the same link there was a piece about the possibility of the goth weekends ending. Due to loss of the pavilion venue.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 8, 2018)

Here we go again.
Councils should be made more accountable on such issues.
To say they received complaints how many the minimum is two.

I have never visited Whitby and it looks like I never will now.

The government are happy to take thousands of pounds in vat  from us when we buy our Motorhomes.
But then alow over zealous Il informed councils to treat us like leppers.


----------



## runnach (Nov 8, 2018)

Tourist prevention officers are SBC. idiots 

Channa


----------



## maureenandtom (Nov 8, 2018)

channa said:


> Tourist prevention officers are SBC. idiots
> 
> Channa



There were no complaints - well, maybe two, more probably only one. Usual fake information from the council.

Channa,

You went off sick but I put my little bit into the NY Enquirer and they did an article on it.   North Yorks Enquirer   |  Motorhome Madness 

I didn't know if you'd seen it and didn't like to bother you but it was your idea and I'm grateful.  Pleased you seem to be coping.

Just lately, the NYEnquirer has had another look at underuse of car parks in Scarborough.   It seems the charging system encourages business daytime users to park on-street rather than off-street.  This leads to congestion on=street and empty car parks off-street.

North Yorks Enquirer   |  Make Car Parks Used Again!


----------



## runnach (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks Tom I hadn't seen it, but confirms and highlights how motorhomers visiting SBC areas are being prejudiced.

It is a clear disgrace that the borough solicitor chooses under the FOI to offer a knowingfully inaccurate response to a clear request it concerns me more that the said response falls significantly short in the spirit of the legislation and there is a clear shortfall in her professional standards

It seems PSPO introduced in Scarborough the over nighting in Whitby are clearly not as a result of a thousand complaints but one ! Note that one complaint no one has sad whether justified 

It seems we have been victim to a council whose  grasp on their respective cushy little numbers are being questioned by the electorate clearly an a example of political self interest it is also clearly apparent those within the council who dare question are castigated given the cold shoulder and bullied

Channa


----------



## QFour (Nov 9, 2018)

We used to visit Whitby regularly.  We would pay and park at the marina for a couple of nights and we always ate out, shopped, went for coffees and even had a day out on the train.  Oh well, it’s their loss.

Mrs QFour


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 9, 2018)

channa said:


> Thanks Tom I hadn't seen it, but confirms and highlights how motorhomers visiting SBC areas are being prejudiced.
> 
> It is a clear disgrace that the borough solicitor chooses under the FOI to offer a knowingfully inaccurate response to a clear request it concerns me more that the said response falls significantly short in the spirit of the legislation and there is a clear shortfall in her professional standards
> 
> ...



I was involved in a fire service pension commutation dispute for several years, which thankfully we won after years of battling with the government actuaury dept. During this dispute we attempted to use FOI, and soon found out that there are so many ways of avoiding giving out information as to render FOI unfit for purpose. 

As I have said previously on this subject what is required is government action requiring that local councils must make provisions for Motorhomes, as is done throughout the continent. But this will only happen with concerted action by ourselves. Without this we are at the mercy of narrow minded councils and the self interest of those who believe that they stand to lose out from our actions.

We have the same problem up here in Scotland in urban areas. 
Yes there will always be plenty of spots in rural locations to wild camp, but I fear that one day we will wake up and find that what few urban locations are left, will be overpopulated with Motorhomes, and these also will succumb to the dreaded no overnight parking brigade.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Nov 9, 2018)

One of the problems for MHomers lobbying for more facilities is that mostly they do not reside and pay tax in the Council areas where parking restrictions have been delegated to the Council. Whereas the 'objectors' do. I suspet 'outsiders' letters, emails are binned as not coming from a Council Tax payer.

Further, the Central Government are not interested.

Geoff


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 9, 2018)

nicholsong said:


> One of the problems for MHomers lobbying for more facilities is that mostly they do not reside and pay tax in the Council areas where parking restrictions have been delegated to the Council. Whereas the 'objectors' do. I suspet 'outsiders' letters, emails are binned as not coming from a Council Tax payer.
> 
> Further, the Central Government are not interested.
> 
> Geoff



Spot on, because no one is fighting our corner.


----------



## mickymost (Nov 9, 2018)

We could set up a petition on Government website asking for local councils to have to set up aire type facilities for motorhomes  but would we get enough people to sign so it gets discussed in parliament?
Atb Michael


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 9, 2018)

mickymost said:


> We could set up a petition on Government website asking for local councils to have to set up aire type facilities for motorhomes  but would we get enough people to sign so it gets discussed in parliament?
> Atb Michael



Micky what we need is a body who will take care of our interests. Currently none of the organisations involved in Motorhoming care a jot about us. The caravan and Motorhome club like the rest of them are only interested in selling us their pitches. We are suffering due to lack of such a body who would right now be taking this council to task and campaigning on our behalf to national parliaments. 

Things have to change each year there are more Motorhomes but with less urban places to spend a night.
We are not asking for freebies or for local councils to incur great expense.
For the vat paid on a £50,000 Motorhome you could supply 4 to 6 chemical wastepoints.

But the biggest hurdle we face is ourselves, if we want the politicians to change their attitudes through pressure from us, then we have to change ours. It’s ok saying there are plenty of rural pois, but these urban pois are very important also. Soon the numbers available will dwindle and then it may be to late.


----------

